# GIVEAWAY for TWO Inkbird Digital Instant Read Thermometer BG-HH1C



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 28, 2020)

Congratulations to our winners: 

 2Mac
 from Canada and 

 GA Tom
 from the United States  
You guys won the BG-HH1C* *I look forward to to seeing your posts here.
 Please PM me your name and mailing info claim your prizes ( We have 8 days off for the Mid-Autumn Festival and National Day. Please wait with patience for the reply. )

Thank you for understanding!

The following discount codes are still available: 
For US friends:
BG-HH1C: *25% off Coupon*: FQCYONAQ   + *25% off price down ,* ONLY *$8.24* can get one.





						Amazon.com: BBQGO Digital Instant Read Thermometer, Meat Thermometer with Calibration, Magnet, Foldable Probe, Large Screen, Wireless BBQ Thermometer C/F Switch for Kitchen, Milk, Candy, Deep Fry, Bath Water: Industrial & Scientific
					

Buy BBQGO Digital Instant Read Thermometer, Meat Thermometer with Calibration, Magnet, Foldable Probe, Large Screen, Wireless BBQ Thermometer C/F Switch for Kitchen, Milk, Candy, Deep Fry, Bath Water: Meat - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to
				




Kitchen Cooking Torch BG-KT01: Sell $16.99 on Amazon, apply the *30% Amazon page coupon* will save you $5!





						Amazon.com: BBQGO Butane Torch, BG-KT01 Professional Kitchen Cooking Torch with Safety Lock, Refillable Butane Gas Adjustable Flame, Mini Blow Torch for Desserts, Baking, BBQ, Welding(Butane Gas Not Included): Home Improvement
					

Buy BBQGO Butane Torch, BG-KT01 Professional Kitchen Cooking Torch with Safety Lock, Refillable Butane Gas Adjustable Flame, Mini Blow Torch for Desserts, Baking, BBQ, Welding(Butane Gas Not Included): Cooking Torches - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to
				




For Canada friends:
20% off coupon code for BBQGO instant read meat thermometer BG-HH1C:  AFRPH2LZ





						BBQGO Instant Read Meat Thermometer, BG-HH1C Kitchen Food Thermometer, Foldable Probe Accurate Digital Candy BBQ Thermometer, Calibration, Megnet & Auto Off, for Oil, Milk, Baking, Oven, Brew : Amazon.ca: Home
					

BBQGO Instant Read Meat Thermometer, BG-HH1C Kitchen Food Thermometer, Foldable Probe Accurate Digital Candy BBQ Thermometer, Calibration, Megnet & Auto Off, for Oil, Milk, Baking, Oven, Brew : Amazon.ca: Home



amzn.to
				




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.
  GIVEAWAY TIME   
*TWO winners* will receive an Inkbird Digital Instant Read Thermometer BG-HH1C 

KEY Features:
--Easy Operation&Convenient Storage
--Fast read within 3~6 seconds.
--Temperature Accuracy: ± 1℃/±2℉ Degrees
--Wide Temperature Interval:-58℉ to 572℉
--Calibration ranges from -3℃ to 3℃(-5℉~5℉)
--Support Calibration.
--Magnetic

*Rules: Please comment which country you come from. Winners will be randomly drawn on 30-Sept.  After receiving the products, you need to share your experience here. Otherwise, you will be disqualified next time. Thanks. *


----------



## 2Mac (Sep 28, 2020)

Canada here!
Count me in.
Thanks again Inkbird


----------



## tag0401 (Sep 28, 2020)

US here
thanks for another chance to win


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 28, 2020)

Us. Count me in


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2020)

United States here...Thanks for the giveaways!


----------



## mbassom (Sep 28, 2020)

USA, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 28, 2020)

The good ol' USA here as well

Please count me in again.

John


----------



## JJS (Sep 28, 2020)

USA count me in please


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2020)

AMERICA! Land of the Free and Home of the Best Dang BBQ in the World...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 28, 2020)

US


----------



## redneck5236 (Sep 28, 2020)

USA here


----------



## Jett (Sep 28, 2020)

USA thank you inkbird


----------



## wajski (Sep 28, 2020)

USA and damm  proud of it


----------



## mike1ranger (Sep 28, 2020)

USA. Thanks for these great giveaways.


----------



## Nodak21 (Sep 28, 2020)

USA


----------



## rob_ns (Sep 28, 2020)

Canada


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 28, 2020)

USA California here


----------



## robrpb (Sep 28, 2020)

USA, please include me.


----------



## dons2346 (Sep 28, 2020)

USA here, please add me


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you Inkbird!

USA (today, tomorrow, and always).


----------



## Jaegerbombs (Sep 28, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY TIME
> *TWO winners* will receive an Inkbird Digital Instant Read Thermometer BG-HH1C
> 
> KEY Features:
> ...


----------



## Jaegerbombs (Sep 28, 2020)

USA...Thanks. Pick me please


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 28, 2020)

USA
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 29, 2020)

USA, thanks for the giveaways!


----------



## smokininidaho (Sep 29, 2020)

USA, thanks for the chance.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Sep 29, 2020)

USA here!


----------



## Teal101 (Sep 29, 2020)

USA here, thanks again guys!


----------



## GA Tom (Sep 29, 2020)

USA - Thanks and please put me in the drawing.
Tom Stifler


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 29, 2020)

USA thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## sdesi1981 (Sep 29, 2020)

USA here


----------



## ChuxPick (Sep 29, 2020)

U.S.A, thank you so much for this opportunity


----------



## 2Mac (Sep 30, 2020)

PM Sent.
Thanks again Inkbird


----------

